# 2013 Ram 2500 with a real plow



## tmlawncare (Mar 10, 2007)

Does anyone plow with a late model Ram 2500 diesel with a heavy plow. I was looking through he Boss website and they only recommend a standard duty plow weighing roughly 550lbs. I was researching a little on the Ram site and it looks like you can run a 8'2"dxt (approx 850lbs) with the proper counterweight, roughly 400lbs. This would even out the load on the truck and take the added weight off the front axle. The counterweight can be as heavy as you want as long as you don't exceed payload. Wonder what everyones thoughts are on this.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

what is your truck? reg cag,crew cab, duelly,short or long box, believe it or not it makes a differance to what plow you should buy.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

You didnt get the memo ? Ram front ends suck , I would suggest the Snowbear site.


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

jmac5058;1658003 said:


> You didnt get the memo ? Ram front ends suck , I would suggest the Snowbear site.


That about sums it up!!


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

dcamp824;1658013 said:


> That about sums it up!!


Ah hah, the age old prejudice against Ram front ends rears its ugly head once again 

As an owner of a 2004, 2004, 2004, 2011 and now a 2012, I can say that all the big 3 trucks front ends suck when you attach a diesel power plant on top of them. Ironically, I did my front end on the 04.5 workhorse (quad cab long box) before I put a plow on it at around 70K miles. I have now had a plow on it for 5 winters, and its at over 140k miles and still well within limits. Not too shabby for a plow truck. Many Fords and GMs wouldn't last that long (I did a front on an 07 GM at less miles than my Ram BTW :roll eyes:

On to the OP, when I put a Boss 8'2 V plow on my 04.5, the Boss site and one dealer told me you couldn't do it on a quad cab long box. Another dealer said he could, just that I should carry some ballast.

After 5 years, no problems - even without ballast. I usually carry a 100 gal tidy tank most of the time however.

Just get in touch with a dealer that can do it, I believe that they just got the install kit for an extended cab - the front ends are all the same.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

We run 9'2" V plows with 2 yard salters in our Dodge 2500s. I don't pay much attention to what is "recommended". A couple suspension mods and it's all good.


----------



## tmlawncare (Mar 10, 2007)

The truck is a 2013 Ram 2500 crew cab with Cummins. The has 5500lbs axle rating.


----------



## tmlawncare (Mar 10, 2007)

Advantage;1658078 said:


> We run 9'2" V plows with 2 yard salters in our Dodge 2500s. I don't pay much attention to what is "recommended". A couple suspension mods and it's all good.


Advantage, the 2500's that you run the 9'2" v's on are they gas or diesel? Btw what suspension mods have you made and are they necessary?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jmac5058;1658003 said:


> You didnt get the memo ? Ram front ends suck , I would suggest the Snowbear site.


I too have carried lots of plows on lots of 2500 Dodges as far back as Factory Snofighters the lightest being a 8 1/2 32 series Snoway straight blade on a 2005 (one season only, some eager beaver sold my Used Vee blade and left with nothing else to push) all the rest were vees from 8'6" lobo though a 10 ft Mega. Front ends haven't been an issue any more than any of the Chevy's or Fords around. They all have something that could be improved.

Now if it's the all new 13/14 diesel then nobody's carrying or experanced in anything.

Mounts and harnesses for the New Dodge diesel only recently became available. It has an entirely different frame/axles than the Gassers. We have some under body shots on our Facebook page. Everything about this truck SCREAMS heavy duty.

I would guess your model truck is limited by the FVMSSA rather than the engineers.

The 105 brake certification doesn't take ballast into consideration, testers test in a default condition, why you have to turn your OD off rather than on. The government testers would never turn it on and so the manufacturer would have a lower fleet fuel average. If it's a crew cab they consider the available extra gross weight capacity of the vehicle with a passenger in every seat there is a belt for.

This is one of the reason Gassers are developing a resurgence among plow contractors. Todays gassers are giving the kind of torque diesels were developing 10 years ago and a lower ratio rear helps even more, the fuel costs are evening out, maintenance is higher on the diesels, the extra weight particularly with the Crew Cabs hurts for plow selection or at the weigh stations. There is a growing opinion they don't balance on the cost sheet either.

Of course if you do a lot of heavy towing or long highway runs a diesel is still the king.


----------



## tmlawncare (Mar 10, 2007)

Basher, your thoughts on the 8'2" Boss DXT on the 2013 crew cab diesel with 500lbs of ballast. The DXT is around 860lbs.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

tmlawncare;1658255 said:


> Basher, your thoughts on the 8'2" Boss DXT on the 2013 crew cab diesel with 500lbs of ballast. The DXT is around 860lbs.


Long or short bed? 2500 or 3500? Mega cab?

Snoway approves of the Mega Vee (840 lbs) on the 2500 and the Revolution(865lbs) on the 3500.


----------



## tmlawncare (Mar 10, 2007)

2500 crewcab, shortbed, diesel


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

There in is the issue.


----------



## tmlawncare (Mar 10, 2007)

Sno way site says I can mount most anything on it. Yeah..


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Diesels. One is an extended cab long bed, other is a quad cab short bed. Timbrens are the only "mod"


----------



## nicksgarage (Dec 17, 2010)

tmlawncare;1657932 said:


> Does anyone plow with a late model Ram 2500 diesel with a heavy plow. I was looking through he Boss website and they only recommend a standard duty plow weighing roughly 550lbs. I was researching a little on the Ram site and it looks like you can run a 8'2"dxt (approx 850lbs) with the proper counterweight, roughly 400lbs. This would even out the load on the truck and take the added weight off the front axle. The counterweight can be as heavy as you want as long as you don't exceed payload. Wonder what everyones thoughts are on this.


I have a 2010 2500 Ram Cummins and I ordered a 9'2" DXT for it. It should be in by next week. It only weighs 120 lbs more than my 8 ft superduty that I had on it, which barely moved my truck down when i lifted my plow up. I highy doubt and exra 120 will do anything.
By the way, timbrens arent your only mod. I have 2.5 inch spacers in the front that accomodate the amount my truck squats with the plow on, timbrens are not necessary in my opinion.
I'll chime back in when I get my plow and let you know how it handles.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

nicksgarage;1658437 said:


> I have a 2010 2500 Ram Cummins
> 
> Totally different beast.
> 
> ...


You have not enhanced your suspension you have simply raised it.

Did you make sure your mount pin centers were the correct height to avoid smilie facing you wear edge?


----------



## nicksgarage (Dec 17, 2010)

basher;1658531 said:


> You have not enhanced your suspension you have simply raised it.
> 
> Did you make sure your mount pin centers were the correct height to avoid smilie facing you wear edge?[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

How mulch counter weight are you carrying?


----------



## nicksgarage (Dec 17, 2010)

I never carried ballasts before for my old plow because I didn't need it. But I think with this new plow I'm gonna put 600 pounds of concrete bags on a pallet plus whatever bags of salt I'll be carrying for my walk behind spreader. It'll probably give me some nice traction too.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

nicksgarage;1658437 said:


> I have a 2010 2500 Ram Cummins and I ordered a 9'2" DXT for it. It should be in by next week. It only weighs 120 lbs more than my 8 ft superduty that I had on it, which barely moved my truck down when i lifted my plow up. I highy doubt and exra 120 will do anything.
> By the way, timbrens arent your only mod. I have 2.5 inch spacers in the front that accomodate the amount my truck squats with the plow on, timbrens are not necessary in my opinion.
> I'll chime back in when I get my plow and let you know how it handles.


Timbrens and spacers do two very different things. Spacers simply raise the starting point and will not change how much the truck sags when you lift the blade. Timbrens or similar actually increase the effective spring rate which will reduce sag when lifting the blade.

Many guys do both types of mods



nicksgarage;1658578 said:


> I never carried ballasts before for my old plow because I didn't need it. But I think with this new plow I'm gonna put 600 pounds of concrete bags on a pallet plus whatever bags of salt I'll be carrying for my walk behind spreader. It'll probably give me some nice traction too.


The weight needs to be BEHIND the rear axle to be considered counterweight and take weight off the front end. I would start with 800 lbs just in front of the tailgate.


----------



## nicksgarage (Dec 17, 2010)

2COR517;1658586 said:


> Timbrens and spacers do two very different things. Spacers simply raise the starting point and will not change how much the truck sags when you lift the blade. Timbrens or similar actually increase the effective spring rate which will reduce sag when lifting the blade.
> 
> Yes I know what timbrens are, I had them on my old truck. I'm just getting to the point that its not needed in my opinion for our trucks. I use my truck for work everyday pulling trailers and loading it with heavy material, so I plenty have experience with how my truck feels under load. Spacers also increase the distance between your frame and bump stops.
> 
> ...


I know this as well....pretty obvious I think, but I appreciate the input.Thumbs Up I'm gonna add weight 100lbs at a time over 500lbs and measure it out to get the front back to level to see where it takes me. Luckily for me I have a forklift, and can load and unload it in between storms. I love all the input here by the way, I always wondered about this topic when i first started plowing with my current truck, but didn't find much info on 4th gen Rams at the time. I feel that the 4th gens break all the negative steroetypes of the past.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

nicksgarage;1658595 said:


> I know this as well....pretty obvious I think, but I appreciate the input.Thumbs Up I'm gonna add weight 100lbs at a time over 500lbs and measure it out to get the front back to level to see where it takes me. Luckily for me I have a forklift, and can load and unload it in between storms.
> 
> Why not just use the western Quick match system an check their ballast recommendations, although with the leveling kit you'll load the rear axle faster.
> 
> I I feel that the 4th gens break all the negative steroetypes of the past.


I like my 4th gen also but the OP is disscussing a 5th gen diesel. About the only thing that's the same is the motor. Your experances in no way reflex on the truck he is considering.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rumors are the 5th gen diesels are using a lot of stuff from the 4500/5500 series trucks. Don't know how much truth there is to it, but they are looking nice.

Interested in test driving a 2014 Ram 2500 with the coil spring rear axle.


----------



## nicksgarage (Dec 17, 2010)

basher;1658621 said:


> I like my 4th gen also but the OP is disscussing a 5th gen diesel. About the only thing that's the same is the motor. Your experances in no way reflex on the truck he is considering.


Actually, everyone in the industry still considers those 4th gen. It changes with body style. Like 3rd gens with 5.9l cummins and the 07-09 with 6.7l cummins, both are still 3rd gen. And yes I know they have a different suspension features in the 2013 and up models, by isn't the gvaw still the same which is what we are talking about here. Wow do you like to argue just argue everything. Trying to help the OP with a plow purchase not looking to get into a pissing contest.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What is "the industry"?


----------



## nicksgarage (Dec 17, 2010)

2COR517;1658633 said:


> What is "the industry"?


Automotive, whether it be performance, service, manufacturer. If you log onto a forum for dodges or cummins, they also still consider 2013's and up a 4th gen, they just state year ranges as they did with the 3rd gen 04-07 and 07.5-09. Again why is this even an argument?.................. I thought we were talking plows and GVAW ratings vs. what his truck can hold up comfortably and safely. I'm not an expert just stating what equipment I'm going to use on my truck that has the same weight ratings as his. Boss does not recommend a DXT on my truck, installers and contractors say it will handle it just fine, so I took the plunge because I like the design and capabilites of that model so I will let the OP know how things work out with that setup on my truck when I get it. Anyone else have a DXT on the front of their 4th Gen Dodge Ram 2500 CTD that can chime in out there?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

nicksgarage;1658638 said:


> Automotive, whether it be performance, service, manufacturer. If you log onto a forum for dodges or cummins, they also still consider 2013's and up a 4th gen, they just state year ranges as they did with the 3rd gen 04-07 and 07.5-09. Again why is this even an argument?.................. I thought we were talking plows and GVAW ratings vs. what his truck can hold up comfortably and safely. I'm not an expert just stating what equipment I'm going to use on my truck that has the same weight ratings as his. Boss does not recommend a DXT on my truck, installers and contractors say it will handle it just fine, so I took the plunge because I like the design and capabilites of that model so I will let the OP know how things work out with that setup on my truck when I get it. Anyone else have a DXT on the front of their 4th Gen Dodge Ram 2500 CTD that can chime in out there?


The 13/14 is an entirely different frame on the diesels, while the gassers are gen 4s the 2013 diesels are Gen 5 and for 2014 the gassers join them.

As noted, the biggest changes to the 2014 Ram HDs are focused on the three-quarter-ton model, the Ram 2500 HD. All 2500s get the new, higher-strength steel frames the 3500 duallys got last year, but now they are offered on all single rear wheel versions. In fact, both a new 3500 single-rear-wheel and select 2500 models can now be optioned with a factory-offered fifth-wheel or gooseneck trailering package. This is especially interesting because all Ram 2500 will have a completely new front and rear suspension setup, eliminating the rear leaf springs in favor of heavy-duty tapered rear coil springs (a segment first). The frontend will get rid of old five-link in favor of the much stronger and more stable (and we're talking massive lower control arms) new 3-link system.

you can read more here 2014 Ram


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well it's good to know I'm in the industry according to your definition


----------



## nicksgarage (Dec 17, 2010)

2COR517;1658681 said:


> Well it's good to know I'm in the industry according to your definition


Ooohhhh.....according to my definition. I haven't heard anyone refer to 2013 plus rams as 5th gen. So you must work for Ram then? Sorry I'm not an expert on the subject. Why do you still feel the need to argue a non issue? It amazes me that half this thread is a silly argument instead of helping out the OP.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What am I arguing with you?

I do not work for Ram. Am I still in the industry? You didn't state working for Ram as a qualifier before.


----------



## nicksgarage (Dec 17, 2010)

2COR517;1658726 said:


> What am I arguing with you?
> 
> I do not work for Ram. Am I still in the industry? You didn't state working for Ram as a qualifier before.


 I included MANUFACTURE. Not good enough? Does Ram not mamufacture their trucks?



basher;1658676 said:


> The 13/14 is an entirely different frame on the diesels, while the gassers are gen 4s the 2013 diesels are Gen 5 and for 2014 the gassers join them.
> 
> As noted, the biggest changes to the 2014 Ram HDs are focused on the three-quarter-ton model, the Ram 2500 HD. All 2500s get the new, higher-strength steel frames the 3500 duallys got last year, but now they are offered on all single rear wheel versions. In fact, both a new 3500 single-rear-wheel and select 2500 models can now be optioned with a factory-offered fifth-wheel or gooseneck trailering package. This is especially interesting because all Ram 2500 will have a completely new front and rear suspension setup, eliminating the rear leaf springs in favor of heavy-duty tapered rear coil springs (a segment first). The frontend will get rid of old five-link in favor of the much stronger and more stable (and we're talking massive lower control arms) new 3-link system.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

I also suggest proper ballast. If not for the sake of taking weight off the front end, the truck will just plain get better traction. I've heard guys say they never use ballast and I don't see how they can get away with it. My truck just spins forever without ballast. I do plow in 2wd 90% of the time.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think you need to brush up on your AND, NAND, OR, NOR logic. Maybe IF, THEN, ELSE type decision trees would be better for you.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Kwise;1658737 said:


> I also suggest proper ballast. If not for the sake of taking weight off the front end, the truck will just plain get better traction. I've heard guys say they never use ballast and I don't see how they can get away with it. My truck just spins forever without ballast. I do plow in 2wd 90% of the time.


I think the guys that don't need ballast for their super-duper truck are the same guys that think it's normal to spin every time they push into the pile.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I had thought the front axle ratings were raised in all the trucks (Rams) to match Ford & Chevy on the 2014+

And yes they are still considered the 4th generation even though they are very different. You can also get a 6.4 Hemi, can't wait to try that out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I know crap about the Ram and its longing to challenge Chevy and Ford, my Q is what's a "GVAW"? Is that something new for the 14's....?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1658834 said:


> I know crap about the Ram and its longing to challenge Chevy and Ford, my Q is what's a "GVAW"? Is that something new for the 14's....?


Hee hee hee ...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

nicksgarage;1658693 said:


> I just don't post often because I tend to do more research than asking questions.
> 
> better brush up on your research skills you obviously missed the change from 5 link to 3 link, new axles, etc. Check my facebook page if you want to see pictures of the underside of the all new Dodge Ram.
> 
> It amazes me that half this thread is a silly argument instead of helping out the OP.


Go back and read from post #1 though #14 that's when the OP had his answer and stopped participating.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

If I was a school Teacher, I would have my students read PS and learn why a good education is important.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;1658961 said:


> If I was a school Teacher, I would have my students read PS and learn why a good education is important.


Negative reinforcement. Excellent idea.


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1658961 said:


> If I was a school Teacher, I would have my students read PS and learn why a good education is important.


LMAO!!! Thumbs Up


----------

